# Ireland sites



## 94268 (May 1, 2005)

Any recommendatios for sites iaround Sligo? We plan to be there in early August. Return through Northern Ireland via Giant's Causeway, again any recommendations??
Mike


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Mike,

We spent a month touring Southern Ireland last May and spent several days at Rosses Point Camp Site just outside Sligo.
Great site between beach and golf course. Busy site.
From there we went accros to Enniskillen and used the CL's in N. Ireland.
Have a good trip.

John


----------



## 89213 (May 16, 2005)

I was there about 4 weeks ago and did almost the same route as you propose, but of course every site was closed including one to the north of Belfast that the book said was open all year. The only recomendation I can make is to visit Killybegs north west of Donegal, a lovely little town, and with a good Chinese, and a good Indian, what more could you want! There is plenty of MH usable car parking down by the harbour too.
John


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

Don't forget that wild camping is very easy over here, lots of places like big laybys to pull off the road and you can camp in pub carparks (no charge usually but suggest you buy some Guinness!) you can fill up with water at most garages free of charge (there are no water rates here, it is free so nobody is bothered with charging). :wink: Generally, if there is no sign banning camping or "temporary homes" you should be ok; and don't go through a gate into a field or you might be surprised by a bull taking you on 8O . 

Gill


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Rosses Point.Sligo. Opened Easter to Mid Sept phone 071 9177113
Strandhill. Sligo. Opened 16th March to 28th Sept phone 071 9168111
Lakeside. Ballyshannon. Opened 25th March to 29th Sept. 071 9852822 
Kesh co Fermanagh. Opened from Easter 02868631603
Dungannon Co Tyrone.Opened 1st March to 31st October.02887727327

Hope this is of some help. If you need one.s on the North coast let me know. 

Enjoy you trip.

Slan


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mikegee welcome to the site.

You will find in the downloads section some information I wrote in 2003 after our visit to Ireland, with some wild camping spots.

I will say that they were OK then, but may of course have changed.

We stayed, on a previous visit at a campsite outside of Sligo, it was new then, and very nice, but I no longer have the information which isn't any help now is it?

We stayed on the campsite at the Giants Causeway overnight, having asked permission before and also on the car park for the Carrick-a-Reed rope bridge. We always asked if we could find someone, and this was in May/July period.

There is an Irish motorhome group, with a guy called Bill Lupton who will happily pass on any information you want, he was a web site at www.motorcaravanclub.net and he can be contacted at [email protected] - tell him I sent you....he is a nice guy.

Over there they also have the Tavern Trail, ask Bill if he has a copy he may have a spare one....

Best of luck
Have Fun
Carol


----------



## 90061 (May 1, 2005)

*Ireland*

We're doing four weeks in June/July, catching the ferry from Troon to Larne. Making our way up, across and down staying week 3 at Sligo. We've chosen Greenlands at Rosses Point, simply because the picture looks nice...! It seems both Greenlands and Strandhill are run by/on behalf of the Council. Both are favoured by surfers, apparently.


----------



## 88810 (May 9, 2005)

We enjoyed Rosses Point, lovely views. Thinking of trying the one in Castlebar this year anyone been ? then up to Donegal to a great site there. 

We liked the look of Ballyness due to it having a motor home service point and being within walking distance of the village but we had booked Bush Caravan Park so stayed there although it was alright too although due to being more remote is better suited to caravans.

Carnfunnock at Larne is a good site too and very handy for the ferries. We will be there for a few nights late July.


----------



## 94619 (May 1, 2005)

mikegee said:


> Any recommendatios for sites iaround Sligo? We plan to be there in early August. Return through Northern Ireland via Giant's Causeway, again any recommendations??
> Mike


 8O :i
Lough Arrow off Boyle Sligo road. Small site near lake and pub/hotel. Spotless facilities. Adults only. Try www.littleireland.ie for alternatives


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*ireland sites*

Lough Melvin holiday centre garrison.0286865842
Ballyness caravan park Bushmills.02820732393.why not send for free booklet www.dicovernorthernireland.com.have a good trip...aido ..


----------

